# MSi  GeForce® GTX 1080 GAMING Z 8G ist das vieleicht sogar die geplante Ti variante ?



## Romit1993 (2. August 2016)

*MSi  GeForce® GTX 1080 GAMING Z 8G ist das vieleicht sogar die geplante Ti variante ?*

Moin Moin liebe Leute 

Wie in der überschrift zu lesen geht es um die GTX 1080 gaming z von msi in der high end version . Meine Frage ist das vieleicht sogar schon die geplante Ti variation ? Ich meine im oc mode über 10000 Mhz ist ja schon eine ordentliche Hausnummer gegen über der Standart Variante oder 1070 mit 8000 Mhz.. Es waren ja speculationen darüber im netz zu finden !

Was meint ihr kommt da noch ne richtige Ti mit über 10000 Mhz ? 

Will mir halt ne neue Karte kaufen und möchte mir am liebsten die 1080 gaming z holen . ( Aber nur von msi ne 1080 was anderes nicht)

Oder sollte man liebe auf die Ti variante warten ? 

Freue mich auf Positves Feedback 

MFg Timo


----------



## Rabowke (2. August 2016)

Eher nicht ... es ist einfach eine hochgetaktete GTX 1080. Die Gainward Goes like Hell taktet auch mit ~5250MHz ... das macht 10.500 MHz Takt.

Die Ti Versionen zeichnen sich ja nicht unbedingt durch höhergetakteten Speicher und die GPU aus, sondern durch mehr Recheneinheiten etc.

Hier ist übrigens ein Test: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...56-msi-geforce-gtx-1080-gaming-z-im-test.html


----------



## Romit1993 (2. August 2016)

Also wird die nicht viel besser und schneller sein  viel mehr ein grafisch höres bild haben als die 1080 gaming z ? und ich kann da zu schlagen ich kann die nämlich bisschen günstiger bekommen  nicht das ich mich nachher ärgere wenn die ti raus kommt und die ist noch mal 50 % besser und hat noch ein besseres bild ^^


----------



## Rabowke (2. August 2016)

Natürlich wird die Ti schneller sein, ggf. 20-30% nach den bisherigen Erfahrungswerten mit den Ti Versionen. Allerdings wird diese Grafikkarte dann nochmal teurer als eine eh schon teure GTX 1080.

Was du mit "grafisch höres bild" und "besseres bild" meinst, versteh ich nicht. Sorry.


----------



## Romit1993 (2. August 2016)

Ich meinte damit ob sie eine klares höher aufgelöstes bild in spielen produziert oder einfach nur schneller rechnecht. Sprich keine riesigen einfluss auf die bild qualität hat ?


----------



## coolbit (2. August 2016)

Grüße,

alos laut ersten Benchmarks im Firestrike ist die neue Titan X etwa 25% schneller als die 1080. Nun kann man darüber diskutieren, ob die Titan X als neue Ti Variante gilt, oder aber noch ein Model dazischen geschoben wird (was dann aber irgendwie kaum Sinn ergibt). 

Ein besseres Bild bzgl. Bildqualität wird eine Ti kaum bieten, nur höhere fps.

Gruß 
coolbit


----------



## Rabowke (2. August 2016)

Die Bildqualität bleibt gleich, sie rechnet einfach nur schneller ...


----------



## Rabowke (2. August 2016)

coolbit schrieb:


> Grüße,
> 
> alos laut ersten Benchmarks im Firestrike ist die neue Titan X etwa 25% schneller als die 1080. [...]
> 
> ...


... hast du mal einen Link zu den Benchmarks?

Welche GTX 1080 wurde genommen? Die Referenzmodelle, die eh schon bis zu 10% langsamer sind als die übertakteten 1080er Modelle?


----------



## Spassbremse (2. August 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Die Bildqualität bleibt gleich, sie rechnet einfach nur schneller ...



Durch die erhöhte Rechenpower lassen sich aber eventuell Bildverbesserungsoptionen zuschalten, welche auf einer schwächeren Karte nicht möglich wären bzw. zu Unspielbarkeit führen würde - zumindest theoretisch.


----------



## Romit1993 (2. August 2016)

ok also gebt ihr ein ok für die msi 1080 gaming z ?   also die benchmarks waren schon ziemlich krass  würde die 1080 einbauen und meine eine 760 paralel laufen lassen sli wäre nicht zu empfehlen oder ? also 1080 mit der 760 im sli verbundt ?


----------



## coolbit (2. August 2016)

hier der Link NVIDIA TITAN X (Pascal) 3DMark Performance | VideoCardz.com,

Ich habs nur schnell überflogen, aber es ist nur die Rede von einer 1080 OC als Vergleich. 

Aber wie immer ist das alles mit Vorsicht zu genießen^^

Gruß 
coolbit


----------



## Rabowke (2. August 2016)

Romit1993 schrieb:


> ok also gebt ihr ein ok für die msi 1080 gaming z ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


SLI macht in der Konstellation keinen Sinn ... die 1080 Z ist eine sehr gute Karte, aber eben nicht herausragend. Leistung scheint mir vergleichbar mit der AMP! Edition von Zotac und nach den Benchmarks mit der Gainward 1080 Goes like Hell und der Palit Gamerock Premium.

Wirf doch mal einen Blick auf den Energieverbrauch und, bestimmt nicht unwichtig, Lautstärke der Kühllung.


----------



## Rabowke (2. August 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Durch die erhöhte Rechenpower lassen sich aber eventuell Bildverbesserungsoptionen zuschalten, welche auf einer schwächeren Karte nicht möglich wären bzw. zu Unspielbarkeit führen würde - zumindest theoretisch.


... ja, aber eben keine grafischen Alleinstellungsmerkmale.

Eine Ti bietet die gleichen Features wie eben eine normale 1080, ist nur eben schneller.


----------



## coolbit (2. August 2016)

Romit1993 schrieb:


> ok also gebt ihr ein ok für die msi 1080 gaming z ?   also die benchmarks waren schon ziemlich krass  würde die 1080 einbauen und meine eine 760 paralel laufen lassen sli wäre nicht zu empfehlen oder ? also 1080 mit der 760 im sli verbundt ?



Mir erschließt sich momentan noch nicht so richtig der Unterschied zwischen der Gaming z und der Gaming x. Ist es nur der höhere Basis bzw. Boosttakt?
Denn so wie ich es gesehen hab, kann man wohl fast jede 1080 mit guter Kühlung auf rund 2Ghz Boost stabil übertakten.


----------



## Rabowke (2. August 2016)

Richtig, Gaming Z und Gaming X ist eine Unterscheidung wie Golden Sample und Golden Sample Goes Like Hell bei Gainward.

Hier wird die Grafikkarte einfach ab Werk mit höheren Taktraten angeboten. Der Verteil ist einfach, dass du auf diese Taktraten Garantie (bzw. Gewährleistung) bekommst, übertaktest du selbst, ist die Garantie futsch.


----------



## MichaelG (2. August 2016)

Nein ist eine 1080 OC. Ich habe das Pendant als 1070. Die "richtige" ti wird sicher noch kommen und kostet dann irgend etwas in der Preislage um 900-1100 EUR.

Die ti wird sicher mehr Shadereinheiten bekommen und im Takt wird sie wohl ungefähr mit einer guten 1080 OC (Boostlevel) eingestuft sein.


----------



## coolbit (2. August 2016)

Ah danke^^

also ~100€ mehr für rein subjektiv wahrnehmbare 2-5 fps mehr. Ach und die farbigen LED´s nicht zu vergessen. Verstehe.

Gruß coolbit


----------



## Rabowke (2. August 2016)

coolbit schrieb:


> Ah danke^^
> 
> also ~100€ mehr für rein subjektiv wahrnehmbare 2-5 fps mehr. Ach und die farbigen LED´s nicht zu vergessen. Verstehe.
> 
> Gruß coolbit



Farbige LEDs haben sie leider fast alle ... find ich auch Quark. Bei meiner Gainward kann man diese jedoch per Software deaktivieren.

Was 2-5fps sind ... 5fps bei 50fps sind immerhin 10%.


----------



## Spassbremse (2. August 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Farbige LEDs haben sie leider fast alle ...



Wie kann man nur, als Ü30, bunte Blinke-Lichter ablehnen...?  

Mal ernsthaft, wie ALT sind die Leute, die sowas "geil" finden? Bei mir war "bunt & blinkend" mit spätestens 15 ziemlich out - aber kaufen sich U15-jährige wirklich solche teure Hardware?

Bzw. sind deren Eltern so blöd und zahlen das? 

Ich frage mich wirklich ernsthaft, warum es überhaupt für so etwas einen Markt gibt...


----------



## Bonkic (2. August 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wirklich ernsthaft, warum es überhaupt für so etwas einen Markt gibt...



frag ich mich seit jeher beim vermutlich milliardenschweren tuning-markt.
warum verunstaltet jemand für viel geld sein auto? 
gibt's trotzdem. und hier wirds nicht anders sein.


----------



## coolbit (2. August 2016)

Also ich kann gut gemachten Systemen mit Beleuchtung usw. schon einen gewissen  optischen Reiz nicht absprechen, aber eben dieser geht bei mir auch recht schnell wieder zurück. Ich möchte sowas dann egentlich nicht zuhause haben. Ich mag auch eher schlichte, dafür aber edel wirkende Designs. Ein Gehäuse, das ausschaut als ob es sich jeden Moment in einen kreischenden Roboter verwandelt, ist nicht so mein Fall


----------



## Romit1993 (2. August 2016)

So und nun wieder vom pc lichter chrom felgen gedöns thema, zurück zum motor tuning im pc!!!   würde das mit meiner idee funktionieren mit der 1080 und 760 paralle oder sli ?  mein netzteil würde das schon schaffen mit 800 watt  hoffe und glaube ich jedenfalls


----------



## Bonkic (2. August 2016)

Romit1993 schrieb:


> So und nun wieder vom pc lichter chrom felgen gedöns thema, zurück zum motor tuning im pc!!!   würde das mit meiner idee funktionieren mit der 1080 und 760 paralle oder sli ?  mein netzteil würde das schon schaffen mit 800 watt  hoffe und glaube ich jedenfalls



sli geht nur mit 1080 und 1070.

und zur physx-berechnung dürfte das sinnlos sein.
das sollte eine 1080 eigentlich im schlaf nebenher machen. 
ist aber nur 'ne vermutung.


----------



## Romit1993 (2. August 2016)

ok und welche ist nun besser die gaming x oder z ? weche würdet ihr nehmen


----------



## Rabowke (2. August 2016)

Schau dir Benchmarks von der X und von der Z an, schau dir die Preisdifferenz an und überleg dir dann, ob dir der Aufpreis zur Z die Mehrleistung wert ist.


----------

